# Solved: How to make a large picture clear?



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Hi all,
I have a small picture which width is 90px and height is 90px. I want to make it big which the width is 500px and height is 500px. But you know when I make the size big, the image is not clear(Blur). I am using photoshop and is there is a way to make it clear as it was? Please help...


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

Short answer... No

Just not enough digital information in an image that size to "blow" it up that much.

maybe CSI can do it...


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

So is there a any other way? any other software? any other technique? please help


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

sepala said:


> So is there a any other way? any other software? any other technique? please help





wowzer said:


> Short answer... No
> 
> *Just not enough digital information in an image that size to "blow" it up that much.*


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

OK. Thanks for the help wowzer


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

You could try this but with as small image as you have to start with you won't get as far as you are looking for

http://www.basic-digital-photography.com/how-to-super-size-digital-photos.html


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

You can enlarge a picture 5 times .. And it will look as good as the original ..
When viewed at 5 times the distance 

I've played with the fractal plugin for Photoshop ... And I can't tell any improvement over normal enlarging.
I was hoping to be able to do what CSI does in Hollywood .. No such luck.

It depends on what you're trying to achieve ..
You might try enlarging with the nearest neighbor algorithm in Photoshop .. That will not be Blurry.


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

Noyb said:


> You can enlarge a picture 5 times .. And it will look as good as the original ..


I don't believe it starting with a 90pix x 90pix image. viewed from 5x the distance or 5 miles

*"Just not enough digital information in an image that size to "blow" it up that much."*


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

wowzer said:


> *"Just not enough digital information in an image that size to "blow" it up that much."*


Photoshop would have to add 25 pixels for each original pixel .. For a 5x enlargement .. 5 high and 5 wide.
It can "Mind Read" what should have been (or was in) the original .. And put it back in the added 25 pixels.
??? Or would it be 16 added pixels ????

I have enlarged a photo for a huge Wall Photo .. And since it was viewed at a distance .. It looked good ..
even though it lost a lot of resolution.

It all depends on your application ... Normally, you don't want to do this


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm not argueing with you Noyb , I use PS also but...

try it with an image starting at 90px x 90px ... assuming avatar or thumbnail size

good luck making it look as good as the original when sized to 500x500


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

Noyb said:


> I have enlarged a photo for a huge Wall Photo


The main question is what size was the image to start with?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

wowzer said:


> I'm not argueing with you Noyb


I know .. But I was trying to explain what has to be done to make an enlargement ..
And maybe why it can't be done .. Unless you're in Hollywood


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

Noyb said:


> I know .. But I was trying to explain what has to be done to make an enlargement ..
> And maybe why it can't be done .. Unless you're in Hollywood


fair enough...

by the way... Where's Hollywood when you need it...


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

wowzer said:


> Where's Hollywood when you need it...


McGeek and Abby will be on TV tomorrow .. 8:00 here.

Out here in the real world .. It takes *Wetware* not available in any Computer.
The only way is to get an Artist to redraw it the way one thinks it might look ..
and shoot a picture of it.


----------



## aprillove20 (Aug 3, 2010)

hi guys...

you made me laugh with all of the comments in here. actually you can make the small picture into a large one. but there is limitation as you will try to edit the picture. if i were you i will ask some expert to do it for me. so that it be hassle anymore.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

> hi guys...
> 
> you made me laugh with all of the comments in here. actually you can make the small picture into a large one. but there is limitation as you will try to edit the picture. if i were you i will ask some expert to do it for me. so that it be hassle anymore.


That is why I posted here


----------



## inuyasha320 (Jul 8, 2005)

There are some tools that can help with making images larger, while it wont add any detail, it works better in how it interpolates the image. http://www.imaging-resource.com/SOFT/GF/GF.HTM Genuine Fractals (the program has been improved and many new versions have come out in the last 10+ years

old review but the program works well. I have used it and it works when you really need to make a small image but in 100% of all cases, you never want to make a small image larger, details become softer and noise becomes more noticeable.


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

It takes multiple steps, and results can vary, but here's an example of quality upsizing:
http://www.digitalFAQ.com/guides/video/dvd-storage-photoshop-lowres.htm

That took several tools to do, including Photoshop with GF.


----------

